# Xingu Rhom



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Here is my badass Xingu Rhom. Best rhom i ever owned besides the size.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

..


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

..


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

..


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

looks evil ...cool ass eyes


----------



## Petzl88 (Feb 5, 2003)

Awesome looking fish! Who did you get him from? How big is he?


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I didnt know you had another RHOM.. what size?? LOve the eyes man!!!


----------



## KRSwop1 (Feb 17, 2003)

is that just a regular xingu black rhom, or is it a diamond or something like that?


----------



## MarcusK408 (May 18, 2003)

That looks like my rhom, you thief! I was wondering where mine went.







J/K
That's like mine. Is that the one you got from B. Scott? Cool rhom dude!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam i want one 
cool pics


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

MarcusK408 said:


> That looks like my rhom, you thief! I was wondering where mine went.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 looks like mine too, I wonder if B. Scott is cloning these fish









great looking fish!


----------



## MarcusK408 (May 18, 2003)

What are you feeding your rhom? Mine seems to only go for feeders. He won't touch anything that doesn't move.


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

MarcusK408 said:


> What are you feeding your rhom? Mine seems to only go for feeders. He won't touch anything that doesn't move.


 mine ate 5 roseys today


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

HMm... I didnt know that xingus looked like that. What do you know, learn something new everyday. Nice looking fish. Crazy red eyes.

~Dj


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Mine is eating smelt,shrimp and feeders (not anymore, only the first day i got them). Try starving them for a few days maybe a week and they will eat anything. I have mine eating food infront of me and hitting the food once it hits the water. Every morning i would come close to the tank he would rush up and greet me for food =)


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

o snap its eric said:


> Mine is eating smelt,shrimp and feeders (not anymore, only the first day i got them). Try starving them for a few days maybe a week and they will eat anything. I have mine eating food infront of me and hitting the food once it hits the water. Every morning i would come close to the tank he would rush up and greet me for food =)


 I'll have to try that, I just didn't want to starve him at such a small size.


----------



## MarcusK408 (May 18, 2003)

Wish mine would greet me! :smile: 
Hmmm...I wonder what a full grown xingu rhom looks like.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Dont worry its not going to hurt them at all. Good thing about Serrasalmus is that you can forget a feeding or two and it would be fine because they wont be able hurt any other fish.


----------



## DAZZA (Mar 7, 2003)

That is one of the nicest fish i've ever seen !!! Congrats. What size is it and what tank size? For me rhoms are either beautiful or damn ugly. I have a rhom but it's nowhere near a pretty as that.
Ta.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Great one, congrats...







!


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

nice eyes....


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Now I know what true beauty is...








That's one sweet-looking fish, Eric! Keep them pictures coming


----------



## kane (Jul 9, 2003)

Wot a beauty I bet you canT wait until it gets beyond 10" it will look stunning and mean as hell.









Kane


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Its weird, i have yet to see a Xingu Rhom larger than 8". I would love to see a 10" + one. I will try to be the first.

Thank you for all the compliments! I will definitly take more pics once i get him in a better and more decorated tank.


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

what is the difference between a regular serra rhom and a Xingu? i am just curious as to what they look like when they get older if there is a difference in appearance?

i want my rhom to get a jet black and i am wondering if he will...

here is a link to a few pics i took the other day http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...t=ST&f=5&t=8529

is it a Xingu? cause i noticed the gill plate is similar to yours..


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

what do you mean Reg Rhom. There is no such thing as a regualr Rhom. When a Xingu get bigger they have the same facial structure just in a bigger porportion.

As for coloration for you piranha, it depends where your Rhom was fished out. Some rhoms do no turn black but instead stay greyish. There is no definite way to say your juvi or any other juvi rhom will definitly turn jet black. The best bet is to get one from a river that has mostly jet black colored rhom.

You can not classify any sort of fish esp with piranhas just by colors. Gill plates from all diffferent kind of rhom can have any color. I had ones that are torquiose,blue,gold,silver,greenish.

I am not Rhom expert and not even close in telling some apart so you take my guess for what its worth and i'll say you got yourself a Vensualian Rhom.


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

nice fish!!


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

yea it is definently venezualian and from a river close to the Xingu river...i got it from sharkaquarium.com.

i was just tryin to see if my rhom will turn a jet black.

if i were the fisherman that fished him out then i would know what color he would turn.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Im getting better at telling the Rhom difference.







Usually fish from the Xingu river has nice coloration. Fish there tends to turn yellow or some nice soft color so you will have a less likely have a dark fish from the Xingu river.


----------

